# Rot on motorhome



## cliffy38 (May 21, 2012)

Advice needed please had our second hand motor home for a few weeks now but hubby found some rot on the wooden floor externally under the motor home and the rear frame bottom behind the bumper well we check it out when we bought it but I would say we paid more attention to the inside even taking a damp detection monitor. He says that the rot appears to be dry rot and not damp. Further forward on the floor and frame all seem to be sound. Any advice on how to sort out as funds are limited although don't want to have spent all this money for it to be wasted. Any thoughts on how much this may cost to be repaired professionally would be appreciated as well as how easy this may be to do DIY. By the way it is a 2000 caravan international Carioca 10


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The rotten part behind the bumper is the front cross-member and is easy enough to change yourself. You can buy them on ebay for around £70 to £80. You need the earlier one, 1994 - 2002. Mine is a 2003 Ducato and has been changed already.

I cannot help with the spongy floor but there are plenty on here who can give good advice.


----------

